# P-47D Air-Sea Rescue Equipment



## Transall (Nov 12, 2011)

Lastly I bought a 1/48 conversion kit from Loon Models to build that special P-47. It consists of two dinghi packs and some smoke markers. 
Does anyone know about its colours?
I´ve seen a colour profile of a "war-weary" P-47 with its red-white-blue engine cowling but I have absolutely no useful information about the colour(s) of the dinghis and smoke markers.
If anybody. . .please let me know.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2011)

I believe the dinghy pack containers were coloured bright yellow, not sure about the smoke marker canisters. I'll see what i can find out from my references.


----------



## Transall (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the input. I also thought that the dinghis were yellow. But I have absolutely no idea about the colour of the smoke marker canisters.
Regards from Germany
Transall


----------



## hub (Nov 18, 2011)

Transall
a couple of pictures for you

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Transall (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Mike,
interesting photos, thanks. The camouflaged version with a "new" silverframed canopy looks nice.
Regards
Transall


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2011)

I've had a look through all my references, and apart from the two colour photos already posted, I haven't found anything else. I have seen some pics somewhere of the smoke cannisters and dinghy packs, so will keep looking.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2011)

I came across this pic from another model builder: Aeroplanes





No luck finding anything else


----------



## Transall (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Vikingberserker,
thanks a lot, Great photo - that shows at least the colours of the dinghis. I´ll take it into my privat archive.
Regards from Germany
Transall


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

Transall, note the small smoke-float cannister, like a small bomb, on the centreline behind the drop tank.
Good work David.


----------

